

Ask HN: Are there any open-source bots that can “write” news articles using AI? - leemcalilly


======
huac
Here's a class about this subject (looks pretty barebones, though):
[https://github.com/mattwaite/JOUR491-Storybots](https://github.com/mattwaite/JOUR491-Storybots)

Overall, doesn't look like there's much out there beyond (relatively)
simplistic Twitter bots (e.g.
[https://github.com/xdamman/ReplayLastGoal](https://github.com/xdamman/ReplayLastGoal)
or
[http://niemanlab.github.io/openfuego/](http://niemanlab.github.io/openfuego/)).

